# Type D Cube



## SkillNin2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm wondering is there anyother site to buy type d cube except cube4you. the reason im asking is because on cube4you most of the type d cubes are sold out. so im wondering where can i buy a type d


----------



## Garmon (Jan 10, 2009)

Ebay (Rubikfans) is where i ordered my yuga.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 10, 2009)

http://9spuzzles.com

http://puzzleproz.com

And rubikfans on eBay.


----------



## xSwiftxClawx (Jan 10, 2009)

PuzzleProz no longer sells the type D with the old screws (known as good screws on his site).

9spuzzle sells Type Ds with the old screw. They're called Yugas.
This store is better if you live closer to China.

Rubikfans also sells Type Ds with the old screws. They're also known as Yugas.
I'd suggest this store if you live out in the US maybe, since shipping is much cheaper than 9spuzzle.
Here's his shop link:
http://stores.ebay.com/RubikFans-Sh...QcolZ4QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ15172434QQftidZ2QQtZkm

By the way, I suggest you have some sort of lubricant (preferably Silicone Spray) before you order a type D.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 10, 2009)

Not recommended for beginners.
It requires silicone spray to be good.
Type C and A are much better without lube.

Dealextreme sells type C for about $6 with free shipping.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 10, 2009)

xSwiftxClawx said:


> PuzzleProz no longer sells the type D with the old screws (known as good screws on his site).
> 
> 9spuzzle sells Type Ds with the old screw. They're called Yugas.
> This store is better if you live closer to China.
> ...




Rubikfans and 9spuzzles ship from the same area/location.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 12, 2009)

unicube.tw.....(maru.tw doesn't offer out-of-country shipping)


----------



## xSwiftxClawx (Jan 12, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> xSwiftxClawx said:
> 
> 
> > 9spuzzle sells Type Ds with the old screw. They're called Yugas.
> ...


Yes, but when I ordered, RubikFans' shipping to the US was cheaper than that of 9spuzzle.
Or maybe I'm just an idiot that didn't pay attention to the prices.

RubikFans' shipping to the US was $7.50 and was garenteed in 2 to 3 weeks, with a shipping refund if over 30 days.
9spuzzle's shipping to the US was $23.00 or so for EMS and-

Oh crap, I just checked it again.
Apparently I did make a mistake, lulz.
Well, whatever.
Don't listen to me. O:


----------

